# Megaupload, The best way to beat slot limit -Tutorial



## bcdxer (Aug 7, 2007)

​Megaupload, The best way to beat slot limit 


To download without waiting from Megaupload: 

1. If you use IE or other browe like Avant, Maxthon, Deepnest, Slim... 
2. Star/Run --> type: Regedit 
3. Follow key: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\5.0\User Agent\Post Platform] 
For IE 7: 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform] 
- Right click into Post Platform/New/String value, type: Alexa Toolbar. 
- OK and close Registry. Restar your computer and you can download from Mega. 

If you use FF(fire fox): 
- Download User Agent Switcher: 

Code: 
<*addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/-> Click Install. 
- Close Firefox and open Firefox again. 
- Tools/Extensions/User Agent Switcher/Options/User Agents and click Add: 
+ Desciption: MegaUpload 
+ User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; Alexa Toolbar) 
- Click OK and close Extensions window. 
- And whenever you want to download: Tools/User Agent Switcher/MegaUpload. 

Finish. 

Please note: dont use Opera for this choice. 
Dont use Download Accelerator for this choice(download by your browser) 

Other choice: you can fake IP to USA and you can download unlimited 

Fast choice: Open Notepad, copy and paste this code: 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform] 
"Alexa Toolbar"="" 

Save as reg file extension 
Restart PC. 


Worked for me first time, I know it works, so if it doesnt work for you too bad. 

so you get a link for a megaupload file etc 

you get the link for megaupload file 


Code: 
<*www.megaupload.com/?d=XXXXXX> 
then you wait the 25 seconds ( Sign up for the free account justto be safe) 

Then copy the file link 


Code: 
<*www21.megaupload.com/files/c1b5de0645cc307b9f17184fba551850/xxxx> 
then add :800 after the .com 


Code: 
*www21.megaupload.com:800/files/c1b5de0645cc307b9f17184fba551850/SnAqua17. rmvb <*www21.megaupload.com:800/files/c1b5de0645cc307b9f17184fba551850/SnAqua17.rmvb> 

Note: there is no limit, simply retry the link if it says download limit reached 
Back to top


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thnx will try..but is this ur own tutorial or copy pasted from sumwhere ?


----------



## piyushp_20 (Aug 9, 2007)

dosnt work for me dude, tried it twice.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 9, 2007)

its copy+paste. post source please


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL. just use the User Agent switcher with firefox and set it to Megaupload Toolbar 2.0.
Works only in happy hours.


----------

